# York, PA Bottle Club & Book???



## jpoff430 (Apr 1, 2012)

I live in York, PA and was curious if there was any kind of bottle club around here.  I am also interested in buying a book that contains prices and rarity of York area bottles.  If anyone has any information about either of those things please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## PA Will (Apr 2, 2012)

Check with the York Co. Historical society for the book. I have heard it may be revised soon too.


----------



## PASodas (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is a book that may be helpful:

 http://www.amazon.com/Bottles-Jugs-With-Pennsylvania-Perspective/dp/B001Z36ARS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333345771&sr=1-1

 It does not include prices however and several bottles have come to light since its publication


----------



## jpoff430 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I do have a copy of the Bottles and Jugs with the York, PA perspective book.  Its a nice book about the history of the bottling companies from this area and has been useful as far as knowing roughly whats out there.  I guess Im looking for something that would give me a ballpark for what to pay for certain bottles, especially milks.  I know if you like something enough it shouldnt matter, but I hate to pay a bunch for something and then see it for a few bucks later down the road.  An example is I went to a auction last weekend where there was about 80 local milks. Some of them went for pretty good money but I dont know if people were overpaying or getting good deals.  Ive been collecting bottles for only a few years now so I guess a lot of knowledge comes with time in the hobby.  Thanks again


----------



## jpoff430 (Apr 2, 2012)

PA Will I got on the York Historical Society website but I didnt see anything about a bottle book.  They did have a few postcard books and stuff like that so Ill have to check in again later.  Like you said if theyre putting out a new book hopefully it will be available for purchase in the future.  Ive never seen one of those.  Do they have price and rarity information in them?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2012)

Link to the book store, not sure if it has what your looking for though. 
 http://www.yorkheritage.org/category.asp?catid=2


----------



## jpoff430 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I had gotten on their website earlier but didnt see anything about the bottle book.  May be out of print and out of stock.  If anyone by chance has one to sell or wouldnt care if I made a copy of it let me know.  No biggie if not.  Thanks


----------



## PA Will (Apr 5, 2012)

As far as prices go local sales and eBay are good resources. See what stuff is bringing and go by that as ballpark estimates. Good luck!
 If you see something you like and want, get it. That's what I always try and do.


----------

